# Bann von Blizzard?



## Thyrion (6. Dezember 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich finde BLASC super genial *die Erfinder in den Himmel heb*
Ich würde das gerne für unsere Gildenseite nutzen, nur mache ich mir sorgen bezüglich der Software.

In den FAQ habe ich gelesen, dass BLASC als .exe im Hintergrund mitläuft. Nun macht Blizzard ja viel Stunk wegen Programmen, die scheinbar als Cheat erkannt werden, weil sie als Prozess im Hintergrund laufen und Kontakt mit WoW haben.

Daher weiß ich nicht, ob ich nicht vielleicht dadurch, dass ich BLASC verwende, meinen WoW Account verliere, wenn Blizzard mich für einen Cheater hält.

Bitte helft mir...

Yours 
Thyrion


----------



## Crowley (6. Dezember 2005)

Keine Angst, da besteht keine Gefahr. Während WoW läuft, zeichnen wir die Daten durch ein UI-AddOn auf und der Client wird erst aktiv, nachdem du WoW beendet hast. Nichts von dem ist verboten und der BLASC-Client hat auch keine Art von "Kontakt" zu WoW, den man als Manipulation auslegen könnte.


----------



## Thyrion (6. Dezember 2005)

Vielen Dank Crowley, jetzt kann ich BLASC guten Gewissens meiner Gilde empfehlen *freu*

Danke
Yours
Thyrion


----------



## Nyana (6. Dezember 2005)

Unser Team spielt selber begeistert WoW und würde nicht riskieren, daß Ihnen der Spaß neben der Arbeit, die sie mit WoW haben gestrichen werden könnte.


----------

